# Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem [UPDATE - neues Problem]



## Wincenty (26. März 2012)

Moin,
ich habe ein kleines großes Problem:
ich hab mir bei Alternate mir eine 2,5" SSD gekauft um du "alte" HDD des Lenovo zu ersetzen, dazu ein USB-Laufwerk um Windows 7 Pro 64bit von meiner DVD installieren zu können bis hierhin ist kein Porblem.
Das Problem stellt sich bei den Treibern. Ich habe schon mehrmals versehentlich die FN-Treiber deinstalliert und nur mit viel Glück neu installieren können aber nicht die Orginal Lenovo-Treiber, denn um die zu beziehen muss ich etwas angeben und diese Info steht auf dem Barcode unterhalb des Lenovo nur hat sich bei mir der besagte Aufkleber irgendwann aus dem Staub gemacht und weiß jetzt nicht wie ich die Orginal-Treiber für die neu-installation (huiiii ein Pleonasmus^^). Finde ich den besagten Barcode noch irgendwo anders als auf diesem Aufkleber der jetzt weg ist?

Warum ich ne neue SSD mir kauf um mein System neu aufzusetzen?
Die HDD ist mir etwas zu lahm und vor allem will ich Saft sparen, denn max 1h 10-30min Akku hab ich im Leerlauf im Sparmodus ohne WLAN. Ich könnt mir ja einen 9Zell-Akku zulegen aber der ist mir zu teuer und ich beweg auch oft und viel den Lenovo im laufendem Betrieb weshalb ich gerne gut auf die HDD Schutzfunktion verzichten möchte.

Könnte mir also jemand sagen wo ich noch wo diesen Barcode finde oder min. gleichwertige Treiber für mein Lenovo bekom?

Wenn die Modeldaten nötig sind:
Intel i5 mit 2.67GHz
HDD: 300GB
4GB RAM
der Rest ist mir leider nicht mehr bekannt und dort wo ich Ihn gekauft hab, haben Sie das Model nicht mehr und meine Handbücher sind zu Haus und dort gehe ich erst zum Freitag nach der Uni wieder hin. Der Geräte Manager ist mir zu wurschtelig aber wenns nötig ist poste ich alles aus dem GM später


----------



## rossy (27. März 2012)

*AW: Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem*

Hallo,
du kannst doch auch dein Modell manuell suchen. Dazu einfach auf "Treiber und Software" und dann oben auf " Produkte suchen (siehe Bild ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Rossy


----------



## Wincenty (27. März 2012)

*AW: Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem*

danke damals als ich es schon mal versucht hatte, dort hatte der mir den nach dem Punkt "Machine Types" "all machine types" die weiterleitung verweigert weiß nicht warum der wollte mich einfach nicht weiter vor lassen und jetzt gehts
danke
ich hätte ja nochmal probieren können und somit wäre dieser Thread gar nicht entstanden aber das ist schon nervig das man so umständlich nach den Treibern suchen muss

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum mein i5 nich den Turbomodus nutzt? Der ist im BIOs eingeschaltet Energie Management steht auf MAX Leistung und dennoch wird die CPU nicht raufgetaktet dies nervt wenn mal wieder die PresentationFrontCache.exe läuft dann schnellt die CPU-Belastung von 0-5% auf min 90% erst wenn ich die exe 2x mal hintereinander beendet hab über den Resource-Monitor fällt die Belastung wieder im IDLE auf 0-5%

Virenscanner und AD-Aware haben nix gefunden hab heute drüber laufen lassen Vollständige Überprüfung jedesmal. Mir gehts so auf den Keks das der Lenovo so lahm geworden ist und das nach nur einem Jahr -.-'

vor nem halben Jahr konnte ich noch Filme in .mkv in FullHD Format ohne Ruckler und sonstige Hänger angucken und jetzt gehts grad mal so halbwegs

Daher hab ich mir die SSD geholt aber dennoch wüsste ich gerne warum ein System welches Software teschnich kaum veränderungen erlebt hat so schnell lahm werden kann


----------



## fotoman (28. März 2012)

*AW: Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem*

Läuft der i5 mit normalem Takt? U.U. bremst auch einfach der schlechte Akku das Gesamtsystem aus. Mein x220 läuft auch nur mit voller Leistung, wenn ich entweder den (bei mir neuen) Akku im Gerät habe oder ein 90w-Netzteil verwende. Beim mitgelieferten 65W-Netzteil taktet er dauerhaft auf 1,6 GHz runter.

Daß die SSD für die Videoperformance nichts bringt ist sicherlich klar. Den korrekten (und aktuellsten) Intel-Treiber hast Du ja sicherlich installiert. Und den selben Videoplaer (in der selben Version wie vor der Windows-Neuinstallation) verwendest du sicherlich auch. Z.B. hat sich an VLC zwischen Version 1.X und der aktuellen V2 einiges in der Performance (und Prozessorauslastung von meherern Kernen) getan.



Wincenty schrieb:


> wenn mal wieder die PresentationFrontCache.exe  läuft dann schnellt die CPU-Belastung von 0-5% auf min 90% erst wenn ich  die exe 2x mal hintereinander beendet hab über den Resource-Monitor  fällt die Belastung wieder im IDLE auf 0-5%


Was das ist und was  die (im Groben) zumindest tut ist Dir ja sicherlich bekannt. Dazu gibt  es genügend Beiträge im Netz, z.B.
PresentationFontCache.exe lastet Prozessor dauerhaft zu 50% aus - Microsoft Answers
Wenn Du keine WPF-Anwendungen verwendest kannst Du den Service auch einfach abschalten.



Wincenty schrieb:


> dennoch  wüsste ich gerne warum ein System welches Software teschnich kaum  veränderungen erlebt hat so schnell lahm werden kann


Oben  schreibst Du, daß Du Windows neu installiert hast. Und jetzt hier, daß Du  SW-Seitig angeblich nicht viel verändert hast. Hast Du ein definiertes Setup für Win64 mit der exakten Vorgabe, welche Komponenten (inkl.  exakten Versionsnummern) Du vor einem Jahr und jetzt installiert hast oder  woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, daß Du (nach mehrmaligen De- und  Installieren von Treibern, wie Du oben schreibst) immer noch ein  vergleichbares Windows Basissystem hast?

Sowas mag (ohne HD-Image) noch klappen, wenn Du von der Lenovo-DVD ein  Recovery gefahren hättest und danach keine einzige Software (auch kein Autoupdate) mehr installiert worden wäre. Da Du aber vermulich auch schon auf dem alten  System ab und zu mal Programme installiert hattest, die jetzt u.U.  nicht mehr verfügbar sind oder die Du nicht mehr haben  möchtest, ist das System mit Sicherheit nicht mehr vergleichbar.


----------



## Verox (28. März 2012)

Ich würde mir eher sorgen machen ob die gekaufte ssd auf IBMs Blacklist steht....

IBM ist doch toll mit den Treibern wenn man nur authorisierte Hardware nutzt und seine Kennung weiß. Die Probleme fangen erst an wenn man denkt man müsste aus ihren Fittichen ausbrechen.... Oder Hardware mit kleinsten BIOS Updates langsam ausgeschlossen werden  

Bei IBM kenn ich 2 Regeln : original kaufen und never change a running system

Das wird so lahm weil alle IBM Programme auf dem System noch mit rumranzen


----------



## Wincenty (28. März 2012)

*AW: Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem*



fotoman schrieb:


> Oben  schreibst Du, daß Du Windows neu installiert hast. Und jetzt hier, daß Du  SW-Seitig angeblich nicht viel verändert hast. Hast Du ein definiertes Setup für Win64 mit der exakten Vorgabe, welche Komponenten (inkl.  exakten Versionsnummern) Du vor einem Jahr und jetzt installiert hast oder  woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, daß Du (nach mehrmaligen De- und  Installieren von Treibern, wie Du oben schreibst) immer noch ein  vergleichbares Windows Basissystem hast?



Wenn es nicht klar rübergekommen sein sollte: Ich habe mir die SSD schon gekauft aber geliefert hat Alternate noch nicht, d.h. die Neuinstallation hat noch nicht stattgefunden.

Bis auf Softwareupdates und Mozilla Thunderbird habe ich keine Software mehr neu auf dem System sein 7-8 Monaten, spiele die ich zwischenzeitlich drauf gesetzt hatte sind auch wieder von der Platte geflogen, weil ich mal Windoof neu aufsetzen wollte und dann mir aufgefallen war - ich weiß nich wie ich von meiner Orginal Windoof 7 Pro x64 DVD eine bootbare USB-Devise mache also hab ich wieder die Idee damals verworfen und hab auch nicht die Spiele wieder installiert weil auf meinem Desktop die Sachen doch schöner aussehen mit voller Grafik
Die einzigen Spiele die installiert sind und das auch von Anfang an waren und sind:
Patrizier 2 Gold und die Windoof Spiele

Übrigens die SSD ist: SSD  256GB 240/370 Petrol        SA3 OCZ

Warum führt IBM ne Blacklist von SSDs? Sind die schon so verzweifelt das sie schon so nen BullShit drehen?


----------



## Wincenty (31. März 2012)

*AW: Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet - Treiberproblem*

Sry für Doppelpost aber ich möchte gerne den Thread pushen denn ich hab n dickes Problem:

seit 4h versuche ich bereits verzweifelt die Hotkey Treiber zu installieren ohne Erfolg, beim Kopieren ins Zielverzeichnis von verschiedenen DLLs geht was schieff, ich dreh bald durch noch nicht mal die "normalen" FN-Treiber die ich bereits nachträglich installiert hatte auf der anderen Platte wegen verssehentlicher Deinstallation finde ich

Bis auf die Hotkey-Treiber sind alle anderen Treiber installiert - habe alle von der Lenovo-Seite bezogen.

Ist es möglich das erst mit der Hotkeyfunktion die ThinkVantage (die Blaue Taste) funktioniert? Wenn ich am Desktop die betätige passiert nix wo sonst immer die Toolbox geöffnet wurde.

Wie besagt: auf der SSD habe ich dieses Problemm die HDD liegt grad nebendran noch völlig intakt, d.h. ich könnte diese wieder einbauen und das "gute" Windows was vorinstalliert war nutzen.


----------

